# What do men wear casually in Dubai?



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Expat men, I mean. 

I come from a country where the thermometer rarely rises above 17 C. So, we tend to wear polo shirts, jeans, and sweaters. 

Moving to a land where the temperature is often higher than 40 C, I'm guessing that jeans and sweaters probably aren't the way to go!

Consequently, what passes for my wardrobe in my country is probably completely unsuitable for Dubai. So, what do you gents recommend? I'm guessing *lots* of linen pants and shirts, t-shirts, shorts and sandals?

Any good stores in the Dubai Mall that you'd recommend for comfortable casual to smart casual clothing for someone who thinks that even 20 C is very warm?

Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Mankinis


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Mankinis


I'll take that under advisement.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Amtmann said:


> I'll take that under advisement.


I advise she's right! ;-)


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I know a good salwar kameez store in Karama.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Dubai clothes...*

Hello Amtmann,
I'm from the same part of the world as you and I suffer a little in anything other than shorts tee-shirt and sandles if I am outside. Particularly now of course as it's roasting.But for work where offices are always air-conditioned I wear jeans or trousers and a regualr shirt. It's not nearly as bad as you are imaginig it to be .
Plenty of places to shop here, 'outlet mall is my favourite, no point explaining where it is till you get here. But you will have no problem finding clothes.
All the best..


----------

